# 360 Degree Herringbone - First pen post



## WoodenDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my first pen post. :redface: Please let me know what you think.

Here's a short story behind the pen...

After seeing Steve (akbar24601) post several variations of the 360 degree herringbone, I decided to give it a try. After all, I had already completed the normal herringbone, how hard could this one be? 

What a %$&*#! nightmare... 

Almost every night I would go down to my workshop and sit at my bench for 20-30mins with little pieces of MDF trying to solve this puzzle. My family started to think I was going nutz! "Why are you sitting there with those little pieces of wood?" they'd say. Most times they would just get an evil glare from me...

After about a week and a half of pure frustration I decided to ask the "Master" for some help. Steve was kind enough to offer me a few clues, without giving away the method, to push me in the right direction. Well after about another week and a half I finally figured it out!! 

So after 3 weeks, 100 or so small pieces of MDF, 14 glued fingers, 2 holidays and a New Year, I give you the *360 Degree Herringbone*!!!!! :biggrin:


Kit: Wallstreet II - Blk Titanium w/Gold
Material: Walnut and Maple
Finish – CA/BLO 


Many thanks to Steve for the hints and *NOT* giving me the method! Although it was a nightmare at times, it truly was sweet after I worked it out!!

Oh yeah, sorry for the bad photos. I'll learn that once I figure out how to make pens... :wink:


----------



## altaciii (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike, it looks like the work was time well spent.  That, my friend,  is a great looking pen.  I guess this is going to be a keeper?  Great job.


----------



## jimm1 (Jan 5, 2009)

very cool.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike, that is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! I am so proud of you for your persistence, it sure paid off!!! May I offer my opinion...the pen body looks a bit fat. Especially on a Sierra/Wall Street it tends to look better with about 2/3 tapering down to the nib. Food for thought.

BRAVO!!! I love the contrasting wood choice.


----------



## WoodenDragon (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I appreciate the nice comments! I will probably keep this one as my daily user. Don't know that I could part with it, lol.



			
				akbar24601 said:
			
		

> May I offer my opinion...the pen body looks a bit fat. Especially on a Sierra/Wall Street it tends to look better with about 2/3 tapering down to the nib. Food for thought.


Of course you can, I value all your opinions. It's helps the learning process. As far as the shape goes, I'm still working out my shaping on all the kits. Plus I was afraid of it blowing up if I went any thinner, lol.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 6, 2009)

Sweeett pen, very nice job.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 6, 2009)

Great job on this one Mike . Looks great from here . Isn't it a wonderful feeling when you figure it out for yourself , and it works .


----------



## talbot (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice pen Mike!
Your persistence certailnly paid off and I think youre right to keep this one for yourself.
Plus of course you've now mastered the technique so it must become easier as you turn out more.
The pen is a just a wee bit fat for me but its lovely nevertheless.
Regards, Bill


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 6, 2009)

I think you can work on your potographs as you have mastered that pen. Great job.


----------



## fiferb (Jan 6, 2009)

Great job! To tell the truth, I was expecting a pen out of MDF.:biggrin:


----------



## TribalRR (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats Mike! Thats a nice looking pen!

You might try thiner pieces on your next one, it helps with flaring effect of the corners.

Also, all wood blanks like this don't blow up... often. You really have to try to have them come apart!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 6, 2009)

Good one, Mike!!!

The color selection is GREAT, joints look fab, mechanically, it is  a work of art!!!!

Artistically, you should change the slope.  I can identify with worrying about it blowing up, I did several Eagle blanks where I felt that concern.  As he used to say, "You always KNOW you should stop and apply thin CA about ten seconds too late!"  So, an ounce of prevention!!  As you get to the finished size, drench your pen in thin CA.  Sometimes you want to take the bushings off as you near final size, so they don't get permanently glued to the blank.  IF you DO glue them on, a quick pass with a sharp skew or parting tool will take them off, cleanly.  Learn to LOVE your thin CA.  Stop FREQUENTL"Y.  

For me, this meant two nights of turning.  As I neared final size, I would douse the blank one last time and retire for the night (at least retire from  THAT pen).  FIRST thing the next night, while I am fresh, FINAL turn.  Still using CA, but now, mostly, with sandpaper for the "pretty" part - the "work" was finished yesterday.

Good luck, you have a GREAT start.  Now, go make expensive pens!!!!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 6, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## LabTrnr (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks good! I expect to see that one in person Sunday. The herringbone design is one that I've been contemplating trying myself.


----------



## kruzzer (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice pen Mike.... great work and I know how difficult, anoying, %((*^$ crazy the first herring bone can be...


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 6, 2009)

Excellent work!Yeah,it is a little chubby,but it still looks great.


----------



## WoodenDragon (Jan 6, 2009)

Once Again, Thanks for all the compliments and tips! They are all greatly appreciated!!
 
I don't know about anyone else, but for me I think the hardest part in turning is determining the final shape. Making the shape isn’t that hard, unless of course you are worried the chosen shape may cause a blow-up!:redface: 
 
Some people like the bushing-to-bushing look, others like the big bulge, yet some like a slight bulge or slope, then you can get into the beads and coves and what not. Then everything always varies by the particular kit. Do you make the pen to "your" style, to what you "think" the customers would like, the "general consensus", or a little bit of them all?
 
I haven’t been turning long enough to have a “style”, and I haven’t seen enough pens up close to see how and what others do. 
 
So what truly dictates the shape, the blank, the kit, the turner, the customer, or does none of it matter and it is what it is? 
 
Inquiring minds want to know!! (mainly just me... )


----------



## akbar24601 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Mike, I think that is a very valid question indeed!!! For starts, I would say that you as the artist are going to develope what suits you and your tastes. That having been said though, I think that alot of it will come from experience and customer feedback. What do the masses like (if we are ever lucky enough to get that much feedback!). But, like I said, we are all artists and there is nothing wrong with putting some of who we are into our pieces. Of course, if they never sell, then maybe that needs to be reevaluated!!!


----------



## VisExp (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike, the pen looks great.  Congratulations on figuring out how to build it, you're way ahead of me.  The whole process, both the journey and the destination, must have been very satisfying.


----------



## Freethinker (Feb 8, 2009)

Terrific looking pen, but since I cannot quite figure out how the 360 herringbone is achieved I have a question for you fellas....

....why is it that no one seems willing to share the details on the technique for making these 360 degree herringbone pens?

Is it some sort of state secret???...........just asking.

I thought one of the commonplace principles of the penturning community in general --and of this message board-- is that penturners would willingly share their methods of work and their concepts and ideas with one another freely.

Like I said, no hard feelings. Just asking.


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dan , it's not a state secret or anything , and these people are some of the MOST sharing people I have ever had the honor to know . I don't know if you have ever heard of a gentleman here called Eagle , his outlook on sharing information was that , you give help , but that more is learned by doing then tutorials . By figuring it out for your self you grow as a penmaker and not just copy someone else's work . If your interested in how to make them PM Steve and I'm quite sure he will be more then willing to point you in the right direction .


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice. Unfortunately, from the photos it's difficult to tell where some of the  pieces meet. I love making herringbone pens, but not sure I have the time to discover the 360 state secret right now.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 8, 2009)

Well if I ever learn how to do it I'm going to tell all!  But, I said if I ever learn. Don't anyone hold their breath!

Nice pen!


----------



## wickford (Feb 9, 2009)

It seems for some reason that the ever elusive 360 herringbone is quite sought after...It is very difficult to figure out (IMO) but I've heard that once you do, the satisfaction far outweighs the frustrating journey.  I've talked to Tribal a couple times and he's been more than willing to give me tips and point me in the right direction which is great!  I think as a previous post said in regards to Eagle, that its much more valuable if you figure out the method on your own..

By the way, I've not figured out yet...Still working on it, but I so far only have a few hours into it...Can't wait till I can post my first picture of a completed 360 HB...

Good Luck!


----------

